# Euro Space Shuttle first prototype



## Ahdkaw (May 10, 2004)

And just look how much nicer it is than the US Space Shuttle:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/EADS_Phoenix

Go Euro! Go Euro!


----------



## Hypes (May 10, 2004)

I love it. 

This is really what Europe needs - some sort of common goal. Just look what it did to the States in the 60s. Brilliant move.


----------



## Brian G Turner (May 10, 2004)

Heh, the CGI shot makes it look so beautiful. Really glad the ESA is developing something - onward and upward with space flight!


----------



## littlemissattitude (May 11, 2004)

Very nice.  It looks a lot like the space ships in fifties science fiction films and serials, except that it lands like a plane, apparently, and not on it's end like in the movies.  This is very cool.  I hope it works out.


----------



## Ahdkaw (May 11, 2004)

The photograph of the prototype is a bit big though, especially considering that about 70% of it is sky, trees, grass, and runway!


----------

